# Substrates



## chumblaka (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello all, I am from Fort Worth and I was wondering If there is any place near here that sells Amazonia Aquasoil. I have not seen any and I would really like some but am not going to pay ludicrous online prices for then. Also any shrimp sellers near my area. Amanos, blueberries, etc?


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Just a heads up I just got some Aquasoil from ADG in Houston and shipping was something like 15 dollars or so. I bought a 9l and a 3l bag and it was less than $60. I dont know anyone currently with those shrimp but Niko sometimes has amanos for sale.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

prices are cheaper online! (believe me, Fish Gallery charges $25 for a 3L of aquasoil) If you live close to carrolton, North Dallas Aquarium have Amanos and Cherry shrimp for a very reasonable price (but, It's a lot cheaper if you buy them online! try aquabid)


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Rift2Reef carries it at reasonable prices (last I knew). True Percula carries it at crazy prices. I think Fish Gallery might have it now. 

I have cherry shrimp and crystal red shrimp, both colonies need to grow out a bit more for big sales, but I might be able to help you out. 

Michael


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 3, 2010)

MacFan said:


> Rift2Reef carries it at reasonable prices (last I knew). True Percula carries it at crazy prices. I think Fish Gallery might have it now.
> 
> I have cherry shrimp and crystal red shrimp, both colonies need to grow out a bit more for big sales, but I might be able to help you out.
> 
> Michael


Thanks, I would be interested in some crystal reds if they become available. Yeah all these fish stores seem to be an hour or more from where I live. =\

I am in south Fort Worth and driving that far would be about 12 dollars in my vehicle approximately the price for shipping on this stuff.

JAXXON777: ADG houston? Can you link me to their website? Beacuse I have seen a bag of aquasoil, the small one for a toal of 20 dollars including shipping and taxes online. Maybe the one in houston could be cheaper.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

http://www.adgshop.com/

They are a sponsor of this forum. It was cheaper to have it shipped from them and pay taxes than any other place I found selling it.


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 3, 2010)

JAXON777 said:


> http://www.adgshop.com/
> 
> They are a sponsor of this forum. It was cheaper to have it shipped from them and pay taxes than any other place I found selling it.


Great! Thanks a bunch. Except the 3L bag I was looking for is out of stock. =\


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Have you tried The Fish Place near Ridgmar Mall? You might call them and see if they have it. They should be close to you.


----------

